# tell me how to take care of seedlings



## lefty (Sep 23, 2006)

i have 5 afghani,1 master kuskx hindu kush, one bag seed ,that all have shead there seed tops. and have thier dicot seedsflowers plus thier first two real ones. i water w a really weak water and miricle grow all purpose plant food. like 25 parts h2o to 2 parts mirclr grow.(miricle grow is 24 06 16 in nitroget phos and pottas...       how should a watering regime go and light and how about letting me no anything that will help.( prob will always read but might not check in for awhile). please give me all u no about this critical stage .....thanx................lefty   need to no alot about seedlings to large veg. state...............thanx..................lefty


----------



## lefty (Sep 23, 2006)

oh ya each is planted in its own 4 inch terracotta pot.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 25, 2006)

*IMHO it's to soon for your babies to be getting nutes. I would wait until about week 3 for nutes but that's me. Let's see what a few other's think. *


----------



## Mutt (Sep 25, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *IMHO it's to soon for your babies to be getting nutes. I would wait until about week 3 for nutes but that's me. Let's see what a few other's think. *


 
I concur Brother Grunt. start at 1/2 strength and move up.


----------

